# Kayfun v4 by pallas



## andro (17/1/15)

Normally i dont really do a review on things that i get but i decided that i want to share my view with others.

Sometime we can spend with no problem our money and that s fantastic but sometime we cant so if somebody give us some hint here in the forum im always ego to read about it. 

Myself im a bit obsessed with svoemesto work. i have kayfun 3.1 , clone and original, kayfun lite plus , clone and originals, i assume the only semovar v3 with all the accessory and the bender kit in south africa . ( electronic mod from them) and love it. 
Reason why i got the originals is because i ve been always able to make my clones work but when i got my first original i really saw a big difference . just work out of the box and the finish is fantastic.

Im planning to get the v4 original but in the meantime i ve got one of the the clone. 

Now is when it got exciting for me . A member of the forum send me his v4 to try because he saw on the forum the photo of my vapemail etc ( and ask me if i ve got originals and clones of older kayfun product to compare ), and i accepted to give it a go and send it back after . I though that was gonna be the same as my other clones ...but it was not .

The finish of the v4 i ve got is perfect. all the tread are smooth and work like a charm . 

I put it in the ultrasonic cleaner 3 min . Took it out rinse it and absolutely no muted flavour or oil etc . when i coil it and filled it up. 

all the o ring are spot on and didnt have to change any size of it . And today i ve done for the first time a coil change to try a build with nickel wire( i ve got the vaporshark with temperature control) while my tank was full and not a spill or a leak . 

im really happy with this kayfun v4 clone and i will have to wait more to compare this to the original product , but after researching on the net about 1.1 clone etc , im sure that this one wont disappoint me. 

just my 2 cents

here some photo,

Reactions: Like 9 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (17/1/15)

Thanks for sharing your views @andro 

And so valuable coming from someone who knows very well the difference between the Kayfun originals versus clones

Very informative and helpful

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/1/15)

Looking forward to your impressions on this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (17/1/15)

Awesome stuff. Really looking forward to read more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (17/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Awesome stuff. Really looking forward to read more.


will post more in a couple of days of everyday use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/1/15)

Thanks @andro. With so many clones it is invaluable to hear about the good ones. You chose the perfect person to review this one @kimbo. And brave because he can be very critical.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (18/1/15)

Thank you @andro for the review, for a kayfun guru like yourself to give the Pallas clone a thumbs up is very good news

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (18/1/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks @andro. With so many clones it is invaluable to hear about the good ones. You chose the perfect person to review this one @kimbo. And brave because he can be very critical.



Hi @Andre 

Like they say, go big or go home

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (18/1/15)

little update . 
done a full tank on it , rewick the cotton and fill it up in the morning. went out on a rubber duck first( lot of fun but lot of bouncing ) and after we took one of the bigger boats that my inlaws has for a little trip. 

been using it and close the juice control when im my pocket . 
this is how it come out after the rides



not a leak . im impressed. 

A bit of better understanding about the juice control ...when i screw it into the mod all the way will open all the way . while when u unscrew it it will close the juice flow totally.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## HPBotha (18/1/15)

Dammit @andro now you NEED to come by wednesday so i can have a toot. you are an evil man.


----------



## gripen (18/1/15)

thanks @andro with a very nice review.very good job bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (18/1/15)

HPBotha said:


> Dammit @andro now you NEED to come by wednesday so i can have a toot. you are an evil man.


if u come to canal walk u can try it ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/15)

Great photo there @andro

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (18/1/15)

@Silver i agree with you the photo is nice.good job @andro

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (18/1/15)

andro said:


> if u come to canal walk u can try it ....


The Cabal will convene this week

Reactions: Like 1


----------

